
Working with Facebook f8: you are not in control of your access - danw
http://www.vecosys.com/2007/05/28/working-with-facebook-f8-you-are-not-in-control-of-your-access/
======
natrius
Pretty much any service has these same terms. What do you expect them to do?
Promise to not do anything similar to any app people happen to build? Promise
to provide free access forever? No responsible business would do that.

Any time you're building your business on top of something that isn't in your
control, you should be cautious. This isn't any different.

